#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rheuma & Arthritis - Musik lindert den Schmerz >

## StarBuG

Aus FOCUS Online: 
Musik lindert den Schmerz 
Täglich eine Stunde Musikgenuss lindert chronische Schmerzen von Patienten mit Gelenkserkrankungen, ergab eine Studie. 
Sandra Siedlecki von der Cleveland Clinic Foundation und ihre Kollegen rekrutierten 60 Patienten, die aufgrund von Gelenkbeschwerden wie Rheuma und Arthritis seit Jahren unter chronischen Schmerzen litten.  
Weniger Schmerzen, stabileres Gemüt 
40 von ihnen hörten täglich eine Stunde Musik über Kopfhörer, die Kontrollgruppe erhielt keine musikalische Therapie. Tatsächlich profitierten die Musikhörer von der Klangbehandlung: Im Schnitt schwanden ihre Schmerzen um 21 Prozent. Darüber hinaus besserten sich die schmerzbedingten depressiven Symptome um 25 Prozent: Die Teilnehmer, die Musik gehört hatten, waren beweglicher als zuvor und fühlten sich belastbarer, erklärt die Studienleiterin. Die Teilnehmer der Kontrollgruppe beobachteten keine Verbesserung.  [Weiter lesen...]

----------


## iphigenie

hmm, also ich kann das aber leider nicht bestätigen  :emot22_thinking:  
ich höre fast den ganzen tag musik: beim aufwachen der wecker, zu hause, im auto, auf der arbeit. und die knochen tun mir trotzdem weh, naja, freue mich für die, bei denen das klappt ;-) 
liebe grüße, daniela

----------


## Luftfuss

liegt die Wirkung tatsächlich an der Musik selber oder evtl auch daran, dass sich der Patient bewusst auf die Musik konzentriert und so vll seine Schmerzen vergisst?

----------


## iphigenie

@ luftfuss 
laut artikel ist das noch nicht geklärt. ich denke aber schon, dass die konzentration da ne rolle spielt. in der einen oder anderen stressigen situation vergisst man den schmerz schon mal und wen man dann wieder dran denkt is er wieder da. 
liebe grüße, daniela

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo! 
Ich höre über den Tag verteilt viel Musik und sehr ruhige dazu und kann das leider auch nicht bestätigen! Nicht einmal, wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere! Jetzt habe ich auch gerade wieder einen Dauergast im Rücken und der tut bestimmt wieder mehr weh, als ich es spüre! 
Mein Doc hat mir jetzt Tetracepam verordnet! Die hatte ich letztes Jahr schon mal nach meinem kleinen Unfall bekommen ... ich nahm abends eine, schlief ganz schlecht und ich nahm morgens eine davon und ging dann zum Doc ... der fiel aus allen Latschen und meinte, er wäre wohl davon drei Tage im Koma gelegen! Aber ich hatte immer noch Schmerzen! 
Aber Musik verbessert den Zustand kein bisschen!

----------


## Marie

mir ist es leider noch nicht aufgefallen, dass meine Schmerzen weniger werden wenn ich Musik höre... 
Ich kann mir auch nur vorstellen, dass sich die Patienten damit ablenken. Wie aber misst man die Schmerzabnahme? 
Bin selber seit über 10 Jahren an RA erkrankt und höre viel Musik, meine Stimmung schwank auch bisschen mit der Intensität der Schmerzen. z. Z. stecke ich gerade im Schub und versuche mal zuergründen, was da dran ist  :Zwinker:  welche Musikrichtung sollte ich dann wählen? eine die mich dazu verleitet mich zu bewegen? ... Scherz beiseite  :Grin:   
werd man schaun. 
wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und liebe Grüße aus dem sonnigen Norden, 
Marie

----------


## StarBuG

@i-Punkt: Hast du Musaril(R) bekommen? Welche Dosis (25mb oder 50mg)? Wenn bei dir eine nicht hilft, dann versuch es vor dem Einschlafen mal mit 2.
Hilft eigentlich ganz gut. 
Aber wenn du wirklich muskuläre Verspannungen im Rücken hast, dann würde ich dir "Finalgon Extrastark" empfehlen. 
Das ist eine Wärmesalbe.
Wenn du die aufträgst, dann a) Handschuhe tragen! b) extreme VORSICHT, das Zeug ist heftig!
Ich hatte mal eine Schulterverspannung und konnte meinen Arm nicht mehr bewegen. Hab auch die ganze Geschichte durch mit Reizstrom, Tetrazepam und Co. 
Nichts hat geholfen. Mit Finalgon eingeschmiert (unvorsichtig) und dann 3 Stunden vor Schmerzen (Sonnenbrandgefühl hoch 3) im Wohnzimmer vor dem Fernseher auf und ab getigert.
Danach war ALLES weg  :Zwinker:  
@ Marie: Vielleicht geht es bei der Musik auch ein Stück um den beruhigenden und entspannenden Faktor? Mit "über Kopfhörer" hat für mich impliziert, dass die Patienten zu Hause auf dem Sofa saßen oder lagen und eine Stunde nur Musik gehört haben. Nicht das Musikhören nebenbei im Alltag. Schmerzen kann man durch Schmerzskalen messen/erfragen. Ich denke die Teilnehmer haben ausführliche Fragebögen bekommen mit Fragen wie. "Wie würden sie ihre Einschränkung im täglichen Leben durch ihre RA auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 bezeichnen, wenn 10 Massivste Einschränkung und 1 überhaupt keine bedeuted." So in der Richtung 
Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen schönen Sonntag, bei dem Wetter *juhu*

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Micha! 
"Danach war ALLES weg" .... der ganze Rücken :Huh?:  :Huh?:   :laughter06:  
Ja Musaril hatte ich wohl auch schon mal?! .... aber schon länger her!
Die tetracepam (50mg) haben jetzt auch nur dazu verholfen, daß ich eine Stunde tief geschlafen habe und danach eher dauernd wieder aufwachte!
Ich werde mal nach Musaril fragen. Nach dieser Salbe brauche ich nicht zu fragen, denn es ist ja Niemand da der es mir einreiben könnte!

----------


## StarBuG

Musaril ist Tetrazepam (Wirkstoff), wird also keinen Unterschied machen.
Du könntest es mal mit 2 Tetrazepam versuchen vor dem Schlafen, aber wenn du damit auch schlecht schläfst, dann würde ich die Finger von Benzodiazepinen lassen. 
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung

----------


## i - Punkt

Oh, .... wie oberpeinlich!!! Nun ja, ... in Stoffen und Medikamenten und die Namen auch noch dazu, ... da war ich schon immer eine NIETE!  :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Sowas muss man auch nicht wissen.
Ich hab dafür viele kleine und große schlaue Bücher  :b_wink:  
Aber wenn es echt eine muskuläre Verspannung ist, würde ich echt mal Finalgon Extrastark versuchen. Du findest schon jemand, der dich einschmiert (extreme Vorsicht!! Wenig nehmen und 15Min warten!!!) und wenn du deine Nachbarin fragst  :Zwinker:

----------


## i - Punkt

Ja es sind wohl schon Verspannungen! Heute habe ich wieder das Gefühl, ich hätte da im Genick einen Ameisenhaufen .... oder als hätte ich das Tense Gerät dort dran! Es beißt und zwickt ein wenig (ich nenne das immer pritzeln!), ist aber auszuhalten!

----------


## Leonessa

> Aber wenn du wirklich muskuläre Verspannungen im Rücken hast, dann würde ich dir "Finalgon Extrastark" empfehlen. 
> Das ist eine Wärmesalbe.
> Wenn du die aufträgst, dann a) Handschuhe tragen! b) extreme VORSICHT, das Zeug ist heftig!

 Oh ja, diese Salbe wirkt echt sehr gut! Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Allgerdings war ich mit ihr beim auftragen bei einem Patienten auch mal zu unvorsichtig. Danach juckte es mich am Auge, ich rieb. Und eine halbe Stunde später fragte mich meine Stationsleitung, woher ich denn mein blaues Auge hätte...  :blackeye:  
Vorsichtig angewendet finde ich es aber auch super! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## i - Punkt

Oje, ... muß ja ein Teufelszeug sein! Ich glaube, heute sind meine Scnmerzen etwas ausgeprägter! Muß mir vielleicht doch noch einen Zwischentermin holen!?

----------


## so oder so

hallo zusammen, 
man sollte darauf hinweisen, dass es auf die art der musik ankommt, auf die taktung! auch darf keine weitere nebentätigkeit anfallen. also augen zu, beine hoch, und auf die musik von mozart konzentrieren!
MOZART! 
Musik mit 60 bis 80 Takten pro Minute wirkt entspannend und angstlösend, schmerzlindernd. 
Aus Mozart's Andantino vom Konzert für Flöte und Harfe und Orchester in C, KV 299, die Overtüre zur `Hochzeit des Figaro´ und der erste Satz aus der Synfonie Nr 40.  
ausprobieren lohnt sich!
so oder so......

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo "so oder so" 
Herzlich willkommen auf unserem Forum  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass hier und hoffe du fühlst dich bei uns wohl. 
Scheinst ja ein/eine echte/r Klassik-kenner/in zu sein  :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Dia

......ich denke mal eher, dass es an jedem Menschen persönlich liegt, wie er sein Schmerzempfinden wahrnimmt und mit welcher Intensität die Schmerzen auftreten bzw. wie ich damit umgehe. 
Sind es immerwiederkehrende Schmerzen, gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit daran und man entwickelt eigene Strategien um den Schmerz zu besiegen bzw. zu verdrängen. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein langer Lernprozess, um seinen Körper richtig zu verstehen und dementsprechend auf ihn einzugehen. Chronisch Kranke können Schmerzen besser bewältigen, als Patienten, die nur ein oder zweimal in ihrem Leben richtig schwer erkranken.  
Diese Feststellung konnte ich immer wieder beobachten bei meinen vielen Krankenhausaufenthalten und Gesprächen mit Mitpatienten. 
LG Dia

----------


## Küken

So oder so, 
du meinst wahrscheinlich eher bpm, den 60 Takte pro Minute sind schon ziemlich schnell....
So viele hat nciht mal ne 160bpm aerobic musik. 
Lg Küken

----------

